# New Reo Household



## Silver (3/8/14)

Hi fellow Reonauts

Am proud to announce that my mom (@Poppie) is now officially a new Reonaut!
This means another REO household.

Here are her new stunners:




Tumbled bodies with Green and Red doors....
Low Profile with LP Reomisers

Congrats mom!
I wish you well with them

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## annemarievdh (3/8/14)

Congrats @Poppie

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (3/8/14)

@Poppie



and here's your badge::

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zodiac (3/8/14)

Silver said:


> Hi fellow Reonauts
> 
> Am proud to announce that my mom (@Poppie) is now officially a new Reonaut!
> This means another REO household.
> ...


Congrats @Poppie, those Reo's look stunning !! Kudo's to @Silver for hooking your mom up with those awesome devices, hope you enjoy them thoroughly

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Poppie (3/8/14)

I am now the proud owner of Reos - Thanks to my son - every mother should be so lucky to have
a Silver - 
I am enjoying it tremendously - It gives so much satisfaction - and good flavours I am using
 Vape King coffee with a touch of Oupas coffee.
Thanks again @Silver

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (3/8/14)

Silver said:


> Hi fellow Reonauts
> 
> Am proud to announce that my mom (@Poppie) is now officially a new Reonaut!
> This means another REO household.
> ...


Awesome! congrats @Poppie !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (3/8/14)

Congrats @Poppie. Most welcome to Reoville. The green door is my favourite. And I like the custom drip tips. Enjoy and tell us about it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (3/8/14)

congrates! they very nice!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/8/14)

Allow me to add that @Poppie is already hard at work doing flavour tasting.

She has a book where she writes down all the flavours she tries (from me) and whether she likes them or not 

Her current favourite is the VK Coffee and VM Coffee blend. It is lovely.
But she has already experimented with advanced mixes - she added a bit of Witchers Brew Blackbird into that - and would you believe it was amazing... hmmm... 

In her other REO she now has Vape Craving Desire (the guava/mango flavour) - such a tasty one

Both her coils are 1.2 ohm

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY (3/8/14)

congrats popie well done silver

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## devdev (3/8/14)

Wow! Beautiful @Poppie! 

I wish you all the best, and I hope this upgrade brings you countless hours of happy vaping. 

It really warms my (stone cold) heart to think that you and @Silver spend your time together discussing vaping. That is a really special thing  

Also, I love those flat drip tips. Sadly they are no longer available from eciggies, so hold on to them tight!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Alex (3/8/14)

Well done on your new devices @Poppie, they look amazing.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kevkev (3/8/14)

Those two are beautiful together. Congrats and enjoy them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Poppie (3/8/14)

I am loving myReos Many thanks for the congrats
@johan @Zodiac @ Tyler-D @Andre @annemarievdh @paulph201 
BAIE DANKIE

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki (3/8/14)

Oh em gee! 

Those are some super gorgeous reos @Poppie  loving the colour combo's! 

Welcome to Reoville, fellow Reonaut!!!  

Wishing you all the best!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/8/14)

@Poppie those are stunning and welcome to the REO family! I Know you will love them and they will bring you great satisfaction!

And if I'm not mistaken @Andre that may make South Africa equal Cananda in the REO race?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/8/14)

Andre said:


> Congrats @Poppie. Most welcome to Reoville. The green door is my favourite. And I like the custom drip tips. Enjoy and tell us about it.



@Andre, i hope you realise this is all your fault 
Seriously, thanks for guiding me, now I am guiding my mom.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (3/8/14)

Silver said:


> @Andre, i hope you realise this is all your fault
> Seriously, thanks for guiding me, now I am guiding my mom.


And what did you get yourself?


----------



## Silver (3/8/14)

TylerD said:


> And what did you get yourself?



Will show in a day or two
I just need the right picture

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Zodiac (3/8/14)

Silver said:


> Will show in a day or two
> I just need the right picture


A day or two ? - oh the torture

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (3/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Poppie those are stunning and welcome to the REO family! I Know you will love them and they will bring you great satisfaction!
> 
> And if I'm not mistaken @Andre that may make South Africa equal Cananda in the REO race?


Not yet, almost there - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/reo-roll-call.1603/page-9#post-94304

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (3/8/14)

Congrats on your new beauties @Poppie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (3/8/14)

PS - I think @Silver deserves a son of the year reward

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

